# Problème installation Bootcamp Catalina



## soso1233 (23 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé Bootcamp sur mon macbook pro (début 2015, 13 pouces, 250 GB, 8 GB de RAM) sous Catalina en juillet dernier. J'ai recontré quelques difficulté mais rien de bien grave, je m'en suis sortie et windows 10 fonctionnait à merveille !
Or, je n'avais alors que 40GB sur windows et cela m'a rapidement posé problème.

Il y a 2 jours, j'ai supprimé la partition windows de mon ordi depuis l'assistant bootcamp pour la recréer ensuite de sorte à mettre plus de place sur windows (100 GB).
La suppression s'est déroulée sans problème.
Je remets mon mac à jour (10.15.7 (19H2)), je télécharge la dernière image ISO Windows 10 (October Update 20H2) depuis le site Microsoft puis je lance l'installation depuis l'assistant bootcamp.
L'installation se lance, la barre de chargement avance légèrement puis se stoppe pendant environ 6-7min, puis le message d'erreur "Impossible d'installer ce logiciel car il n'est pas disponible actuellement depuis le serveur de mise à jour de logiciel" apparaît.

J'avoue que là je bloque... Je ne suis pas très douée en informatique non plus je dois dire
Si quelqu'un à la solution je suis preneuse ! J'ai vraiment besoin de windows pour mon travail
Merci d'avance !




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Nikware (9 Février 2021)

soso1233 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai installé Bootcamp sur mon macbook pro (début 2015, 13 pouces, 250 GB, 8 GB de RAM) sous Catalina en juillet dernier. J'ai recontré quelques difficulté mais rien de bien grave, je m'en suis sortie et windows 10 fonctionnait à merveille !
> Or, je n'avais alors que 40GB sur windows et cela m'a rapidement posé problème.
> ...


Bonjour/soir,

J'ai eu le même problème avec mon nouveau MacBook Pro 16".
La solution a été d'installer la version 1909, puis de lui laisser faire ses mises à jour pour passer à la 20H2.


----------



## Locke (9 Février 2021)

soso1233 a dit:


> J'ai installé Bootcamp sur mon macbook pro (début 2015, 13 pouces, 250 GB, 8 GB de RAM)


Ca, c'est la taille du SSD interne et ceci...


soso1233 a dit:


> Il y a 2 jours, j'ai supprimé la partition windows de mon ordi depuis l'assistant bootcamp pour la recréer ensuite de sorte à mettre plus de place sur windows (100 GB).


...c'est la taille souhaitée. Oui, mais que reste-t-il de place libre pour macOS ? Ce qui m'interpelle est ce message d'erreur...


soso1233 a dit:


> puis le message d'erreur "Impossible d'installer ce logiciel car il n'est pas disponible actuellement depuis le serveur de mise à jour de logiciel" apparaît.


...qui correspond plus à une alerte de macOS plutôt que de Windows. Est-ce que tu peux reproduire cette erreur et faire une photo, histoire d'être que sûr que cela se produit dans la fenêtre d'installation de Windows ?


----------

